# Milwaukee regulator woes: bubbles stop intermittantly



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

About six weeks ago I started using a milwaukee dual-guage regulator with solonoid and JBJ bubble counter. I have always had difficulty controlling the bubble rate from this regulator. In the past couple of weeks it has gotten worse. For the last several days the gas has not come on at all when the timer trips the solonoid and I have to mess with the needle valve to get the gas to start. Tonight, the gas quit during the middle of the photoperiod. 

What can I do? I have checked the system for leaks with soapy water and it is fine. The system was set up with a plastic washer that was included with the system and I had my husband tighten the regulator on the cylinder with a wrench, so that is not the problem. 

Any ideas? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Assuming you did everything right, I would just call the seller who sold you the unit and ask for an exchange. I think you just happen to be unlucky to get one unit that is defective. My opinion is if you tinker with it too much, something might happen which could void the warranty. So it is better to just return it and get another or ask for refund. Of course, this is again assuming you did everything correctly in the set up and still has time to return the unit according to the seller's policy. 

I understand your frustration because I also have one unit that has a defective gauge. But it really doesnt impede the gas output so I didn't bother with it.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

A friend of mine has had lots of troubles with his too and his started to leak co2 into the tank with the solenoid off and one call to the Milwaukee and he supposedly has a new one on the way.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

The bubble rate with this regulator appears more stable with a slightly higher pressure in the low pressure gage.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

wiste said:


> The bubble rate with this regulator appears more stable with a slightly higher pressure in the low pressure gage.


This is what i've read about this regulator. I recently hooked up my Milwaukee regulator, and per people recommendations on this forum, my working pressure (right guage) is at about 20lbs. I had it at ten but it slowed wayyyyyyy down, so i run about 20psi on about 1bps. I'm planning to build my reactor this weekend.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have had similar problems with my regulator. One call to Milwaukee and they sent off a new soleniod that very day. The response and customer support was awesome. I didn't even have to send the the broken part back.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I had the same problem with my azoo. I would set the bubble rate and within an hour it would drop to barely a trickle. Adjusting the working pressure up about 10 more psi solved this. The needle valve is still a POS though, but what are you gonna do..? This thing did only set me back 50 bucks, but it gets the job done and has been working well after the adjustment.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for all of the tips, guys! I have the working pressure at only about 10 psi. Tonight, I will try to increase the working pressure and see if it evens out. If this doesn't work, it's back to the manufacturer. 

Thanks.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

You know what I just noticed? Where ya live. I used to live in Charles City, as well as Winterset, and my grandparents live in Iowa as well. Interesting!


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

The core of any high quality CO2 injection system is the needle valve. Lose the solenoid and keep all lines as short as possible. To avoid excessive head pressure, introduce the CO2 within the first two inches of water column. A good rig will operate efficiently between 10 and 15 psig.

You can purchase a quality Fabco NV55 needle valve for $15 to $20.

So why do people spend a lot of $ on expensive Victor welding regulators? The more expensive regulators maintain accurate pressure at *high* mass flow rate. The mass flow rate of a few bubbles per second is considered to be VERY low for any commercial regulator around $30 to $40.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

It's so low it's almost considered off.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, it's been a couple of weeks. I have tried keeping the working pressure at 25 PSI, and the same problem remains. 

Before I send this one back yo the manufacturer, do you think that I should try replacing the needle valve first? I had planned on doing this anyway because I would like to set up a manifold and run CO2 between two tanks. I would plan to use clippard needle valves , though I am open to other options, including the ones that Furballi has suggested. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

This is the only manifold I would ever use. It mounts right to the regulator, the only way to go.http://www.aquariumplants.com/Co2_manifolds_for_multiple_aquariums_p/man.htm


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

I would definitely replace the needle valve. Also lose the solenoid. KISS. CO2 tank - regulator - needle valve - one way stop valve - reactor chamber. You should not need to raise the regulated pressure above 15 psig with this setup.

I've never used the Clippard, but the specs on the Fabco NV55 is vastly superior to the Clippard. I have a few NV55 valves around here for evaluation, so I can vouch for their use in any aquarium environment. They are VERY good valves for $20. I personally use the Ideal 52 series -1- brass in-line needle valve because it was available for free (consultant engineer).

Mate a $41 beer regulator valve with the $68 Ideal 52 series -1- brass needle valve and you will have the *best CO2* injection rig money can buy. The Ideal valve can handle up to 3000 psig inlet pressure so there is no need to worry about end-of-tank dumping. Connectors are 1/8 NPT female with bubble tight shut-off. You could spend a lot more $ on a dual-stage commercial regulator and Parker HR series needle valve, but there will be NO DIFFERENCE in performance.

http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/regulator/double/342.shtml

http://www.mcmaster.com/ (page 417 for $68 Ideal needle valve).

A basic $10 multi-gate brass manifold should do the job for any aquarium application.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Furballi,
Do you run use the Fabco NV55 needle valves in-line or attach them directly to your regulator body?


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Kelley said:


> Furballi,
> Do you run use the Fabco NV55 needle valves in-line or attach them directly to your regulator body?


I prefer to connect the NV55 directly to the output of the regulator. You will need a 1/4" pipe to 10/32 adaptor (P/N 15006-3 from Clippard 513-521-4261), and a 10/32 male to male brass coupler to connect the NV55 to the regulator body. Get some 10/32 gaskets (Clippard P/N CT4) and one 10/32 to barb adaptor so you can connect the output of the NV55 to a CO2 line. All these fitting can be obtained from Mc MasterCarr.com.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you have small children or pets around I would not recommend hooking the Fabco valve to the body of the regulator. Those little 10-32 adapters are not designed to take a lot of mechanical stress. They are fairly easy to break.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Rex and Furballi,
Thank you both for the information. I do not have small children and my little dog ignores our aquarium area completely. Still, I would rather be safe than sorry. 

What would I need to do to run a needle valve in-line? What parts will I need to acquire? I'm not very mechanically inclined, I'm afraid. Will I still be able to use my bubble counter that came with the system?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

To run a needle valve in-line you need the valve and the hose barbs and adapters if needed. You can still use the bubble counter that came with the system.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

All my troubles are over! The fabco nv55 needle valve is really great! It is so solid and gives such precise control. 

Big thanks to furballi for initially suggesting this needle valve and to Rex for providing excellent service and answering all of my questions. Now let's get to growing some plants!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i use the same regulator and let me tell you, it is impossible to gte a consisten bubble rate on these things, im just about to trash the one i have and buy the www.aquariumplants.com regulator, they used those regulators at my work and they kept a good bubble rate and were completely hassle free


----------

